# Support tag



## jezr74 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm a supporting member, but I still have the yellow banner and not tagged as one in my profile. How do I check this?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2014)

According to the system, there was 1 1 year subscription that ran 11-29-2012 until 11-29-2013.  My records don't show any renewals. I do show it was cancelled on Dec 7th 2013, Paypal says "cancelled by sender".

If you have resubscribed since April 1st let me know and I'll have the site owners look into it further for you.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> According to the system, there was 1 1 year subscription that ran 11-29-2012 until 11-29-2013.  My records don't show any renewals. I do show it was cancelled on Dec 7th 2013, Paypal says "cancelled by sender".
> 
> If you have resubscribed since April 1st let me know and I'll have the site owners look into it further for you.



Thanks Bob, renewal may have broke when I transferred from US to AU. I only noticed it the other night and went through it again in case it was the case. I have receipts etc from what may be a new re-newal, figured it may just have something to do with using the AU Paypal instead.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2014)

Shoot in an email with the details and I'll check on my end and forward to the right party if I can't help you. 
"Contact Us"


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Shoot in an email with the details and I'll check on my end and forward to the right party if I can't help you.
> "Contact Us"



Done, thanks


----------

